# Advice on Rtblack shark, Black Calvus and Red Zebra Cichld



## leongreenway (Mar 29, 2005)

Hi,

I need some advice. Currently have a 25G tank containing a RTBlack shark 4inch, Black Calvus Cichlid 3.5inches (Tanganika) and Red Zebra Cichld 4inches(Malawi) and a Pleco 5inches

This was all cool, the odd minor boundary disagreement here and there.

Over the last two weeks or so the Red Zebra is going into everyone else's home and driving them out, apart for the Pleco who drives the Red Zebra off.

The Black Calvus stands his ground and fights for a while, but shys away defensiveley when the Red get serious. In fact Reds trying to bite the Calvus as I type this.

RTBShark is the one i want to protect abit, he's Ok cos he's fast enough to get out of the way of the zebra. But he's not as tough as the Plec and Calvus and is getting hassled. He has a go back but not to much affect.

I just dont want the zebra to kill anyone !!!!!!!!!!

I knew when i bought them that i would ultimateley need a bigger tank, but how big. I May even leave the RTBshark in 25G and get some less agressive fish or a Paradise fish, Cichlids are out I recon, unless anyone can recommend a passive Cichlid (if there is such a thing).

I thought one way of sorting problem is get a 55G and divide it into Rocky and planted areas with lots of hinding places, hopefuly the Cichlids will take residence in the rocky area and the RTBSark in the planted areas, with the Pleco in either.

Any Ideas??


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

You will need two tanks. Cichlids are typically good in groups of their own kind. I dont know cichlids very well other than the few breeds I have kept so hopefully someone else can jump in here. But I would say the rts will need to be seperated for his own saftey. As for your mix of cichlids Im not sure how they get along.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Gotta concur. Mixing asians, africans, and amazonians in the same tank can only lead to problems. They have to use the universal language of aggression because they evolved too far apart to have any understanding of each other, and the water chemistry preferences of each are soo different from the other two that only one group can be happy at any one time, if indeed any of them can be.
I would move the Africans to their own tank set up with conditions they prefer, and adjust the first tank to accommodate the other fish optimally.

Otherwise, a tank divider screen may be your only hope, although with even less territory available to it, the red will make life even more miserable for whatever fish is stuck on it's side of the screen.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

If you want to keep cichlids, don't mix them. Kepp tangs with tangs and malawis with malawis.
I keep auratus with bricardi, but you have to know what you're doing.


----------



## leongreenway (Mar 29, 2005)

Well whats your advice then Cichlid man. how do i split them. bear in mind i cant get more than about 55G for next tank. I'd appreciate the advise.

Lon


----------



## leongreenway (Mar 29, 2005)

Look there at it now. The Red Zebra is at iit again. Attacking the Calvus now.

http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y169/leon...y/Photo1211.jpg

http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y169/leon...y/Photo1212.jpg

http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y169/leon...y/Photo1213.jpg

http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y169/leon...y/Photo1216.jpg

http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y169/leon...y/Photo1217.jpg

http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y169/leon...y/Photo1215.jpg

http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y169/leon...y/Photo1214.jpg


----------



## leongreenway (Mar 29, 2005)




----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

The calvus is protecting his territory in the last picture. If you give him a cave in the same place he is now, and make sure the hole isn't big enough for the zebra to enter then nothing can go wrong. Common sense is the key to cichlids.


----------



## leongreenway (Mar 29, 2005)

What do you think of my fish dude ??


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

I think that you need to do something to stop the red zebra attacking your calvus.


----------

